# Widcome Social Club,Bath



## oldscrote (Feb 11, 2013)

Widcome Club was housed in a 60s purpose built building of considerable ugliness.Last year it was decided that the property needed £500000 spent on repairs and refurbishment so the decision was taken to close and demolish the existing building and rebuild with a new club house and multi function performance space whilst utilising part of the site for retail and student accommodation to offset the cost of the rebuild.No internals on this one.The rebuild is due for completion by early 2014.





















After closure it was decided to use the building as a street art venue and the following photos show what happened.
The artists involved were Bradley Mcmath,Mr Riks,Tomo. and Mr Deanz,Also involved were the kids from the local primary school,









































And last but not least.......Spot the dog giving critical acclaim to the masterpiece


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 11, 2013)

Some nice street art there mate. Shame you couldn't get inside though


----------



## night crawler (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice apart from the stencle stuff at the bottom


----------



## krela (Feb 11, 2013)

Mr Deamz, not deanz.


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 11, 2013)

Loving some of the graff art on there, thanks for sharing 

~RR


----------



## rambling rose (Feb 12, 2013)

Budding Banksys in the making, pity they are pulling it down! Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thats really great street art it brightens up an ugly building.


----------



## demon-pap (Feb 18, 2013)

very nice, love the night in armour laying down, awesome lol.


----------

